# Brille mit Korrekturgläsern - Aktuell



## Rabentofix (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
habe auch schon im Forum gewühlt.
Ich benötige eine Sportbrille für das Radfahren und Laufen.
Ich bin stark kurzsichtig - so um die 8 Dioptrien und habe lange Wimpern und schwitze. 
Keine Kontaktlinsen.

Brille mit Clip oder ohne - Hauptsache sie sitzt gut - und man hat einen vernünftigen Durchblick.
Falls vorhanden - bin ich für jede gute Adresse dankbar.

Wer hat einen guten Tip?


Gruss
Rabentofix


----------



## m7cha (19. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dir die Adidas Evil Eyes mit Clip empfehlen, allerdings würd ich vorher beim Optiker abklären ob das überhaupt vom Schliff her geht, ist ja doch nich grad wenig deine Dioptrien. Glaub bei mir wars schon an der Grenze und ich häng irgendwo zwischen 4-5dip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (19. Juni 2010)

Das Thema hatten wir schon etliche Male.
Von Clip Lösungen kann ich nur abraten.
1. beschlägt das Zeug doppelt,
2. Streifen auch kurze Wimpern am Clip
3. eine Korrektur bei den schief stehenden Clips ist nur bis zu kleineren Dioptie-Werten mögllich.

Ich fahre sein Jahren eine Rodenstock Proact.
Die ist uneingeschränkt verglasbar und schützt vor Zugluft ohne all zu heftig zu beschlagen (Im Winter bei Stillstand)

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Panscher (19. Juni 2010)

Durch den ClipIn sollte die Brille doch eigentlich weniger beschlagen da man fast die gleiche funktion eines (fast komplett) beschlagsfreien PinLock Visiers hat die es bei Motorradhelmen schon lange gibt! 

Bekomme mein ClipIn die Tage und werd dann mal berichten.


----------



## S.D. (20. Juni 2010)

raymund schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir schon etliche Male.
> Von Clip Lösungen kann ich nur abraten.
> 1. beschlägt das Zeug doppelt,
> 2. Streifen auch kurze Wimpern am Clip
> ...



Kann der Aussage nur zustimmen.
Nach div. Fehlkäufen (Alpina mit Innenclip, Uvex mit Direktverglasung) bin ich letztendlich auch bei Rodenstock gelandet.

Gruß


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. Juni 2010)

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen, die lieber Kontaktlinsen anpassen zu lassen. Wenn du dir ´ne Brille mit Sehstärke anfertigen lässt, musst du immer eine Zweite Brille mitnehmen, wenn du wohin fährst. 

Nachteil der Kontaktlinsen ganz klar: Bist du länger irgendwo unterwegs brauchst du die Möglichkeit die Linsen über Nacht in die Behälter zu tun. Oder aber ganz andere Alternative: 1-Tages Linsen, wenn du mal ´ne Mehrtagestour machst oder so. Die fummelst morgens rein, schmeißt sie abends weg und hast keinen Stress. Und: sie sind verhältnismäßig billig, wenn neben der Kurzsichtigkeit keine weiteren Probleme dazu kommen.


----------



## MTBAlex (21. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch Brillenträger und hab eine Rudy Project mit Clip- in. Kann man auch zur Skibrille umbauen. Bin extrem zufrieden auch über die Wechselgläser, die man fast immer im Paket bekommt.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Rabentofix (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
@Raymund  & @S.D.: Ihr erwähnt Rodenstockbrillen. Da gibt' ProAc-Brillen.
Welche Form habt ihr bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen.


Mit freundlichem Gruss
Rabentofix


----------



## Randon (23. Juni 2010)

Panscher schrieb:


> Durch den ClipIn sollte die Brille doch eigentlich weniger beschlagen da man fast die gleiche funktion eines (fast komplett) beschlagsfreien PinLock Visiers hat die es bei Motorradhelmen schon lange gibt!
> 
> Bekomme mein ClipIn die Tage und werd dann mal berichten.



Irrtum. Hab ne Adidas Evil Eye, das einzige was beschlägt ist der Clip, die Gläser ansich sind mit Antifogbeschichtung. Aber das Beschlag Problem hab ich jetzt auch sehr gut im Griff. Einfach einmal in der Woche den Clip rausmachen (bei täglicher Nutzung), unter fliessendem Wasser mit Spüli säubern, trocknen und dann einen Tropfen Spüli auf dem Clip verteilen. Das ganze nochmals mit eichem Brillenputztuch polieren und siehe da: läuft nicht mehr an-außer bei wirklich extremen Wetterbedingungen.


----------



## swift daddy (23. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr die Rudy Project Eckynox SX mit versch. Wechselgläsern (blau, gelb, transparent)... Nachteil is wie schon angesprochen, dass teilweise beide Gläser anlaufen (also Clip un Sonnenbrille) und´s bei Regen teilweise zwischen die Gläser von Sonnenbrille und clip regnet/tropft und man dann den Clip rausnehmen muss um das Ganze zu reinigen um nochma was zu sehen.

Ansonsten extrem haltbare Brille, hat bei mir schon einige Stürze mitgemacht und hält immernoch. Zum Skifahren ebenfalls super geeignet, weil kein Wind durchgeht


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juni 2010)

Ein weiteres Problem mit -8 Dioptrien wird das hohe Gewicht darstellen, auch wenn man Kunststoff mit sehr hochem Brechungsindex (für entsprechendes Geld) einbauen lässt. 
Meine Freundin hat ne Swisseye Brille mit verhältnismäßig günstigen Kunststoffgläsern bei ca. -4 Dioptrien und bekommt auch Wurzelpassagen teilweise Probleme weil die Brille auf der Nase rumüpft durch das hohe Eigengewicht.
Und mit langen Wimpern kann es erst recht schwierig werden. Hatte früher (sehr lange her) auch mal ne Adidas Clipin bei der ich öfters mit den Wimpern gegen die Gläser kam. Das nervt.

Ich benutze Tageslinsen vom Optiker meines Vertauens, der die perfekt angepasst hat. Setz ich vorm biken ein (geht mit etwas Übung Ruckzuck) und hau sie hinterher einfach weg. Sehr Vorteilhaft dadran ist, dass man bei ner Einkehr die Brille auch mal abnehmen kann. Denn mit -10 Dioptrien weiß ich dass Brille absetzten ansonsten ausfällt...
Und für das was ne Brille mit Einstz kostet dürftest du einige Jahre Linsen kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (24. Juni 2010)

Rabentofix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Raymund  & @S.D.: Ihr erwähnt Rodenstockbrillen. Da gibt' ProAc-Brillen.
> Welche Form habt ihr bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe die R3147 in grauschwarz mit orangenen Gläsern mit der niedrigsten Tönung (40 %).

Gruß


----------



## DFG (25. Juni 2010)

Ich nutze eine Rydon mit Clip, habe allerdings im Verhältnis ehr lächerliche Werte, so das der Clip auch mal daraus bleibt.
Rodenstock, Alpina und Uvex sind mittlerweile ein Haufen und die Rodenstockgläser gibt es auch für Uvex und Alpina. Such dir mal den Produktkatalog raus.
Sportbrillen sind alle nicht schön, Adidas schlägt aber fast alle:kotz:
Vertrieben werden die über eine große Brillenmarke.

Im Ergebnis wird deine Dioptrinzahl den Clip sprengen.....


----------



## martinf (25. Juni 2010)

Bei -8 Dioptrien habe ich das Rodenstockmodell 3176 mit selbsttönenden Gläsern:






Die Brille ist zwar nicht gerade eine Schönheit, aber doch das Beste was ich bisher hatte. Schwitzt kaum und der Windschutz ist auch einigermassen.


----------



## the Grinch (25. Juni 2010)

Bei -8,0 dpt. ist von einem Korrektions-clip abzuraten. 
Die gehen meist nur bis +/- 4,0 dpt. und cyl.2,0.

Hab auch schon auf Kundenwunsch bis - 5,50 dpt. verglast, ging auch 
bei Ihm. Kommt immer drauf an wie Empfindlich einer ist.

Vom Gewicht ist es bei Kunststoff egal, macht etwa 2-3 Gramm pro Glas aus.

Sportbrillen wo die Gläser direkt verglast werden ( gecurved ),
bist du mit deinen Werten auch schon an der Grenze.
Hast du noch eine Hornhautverkrümmung?
Spielt eine große Rolle, je nach Höhe des Wertes.

Lass dir Kontaktlinsen anpassen, Tageslinsen oder Monatslinsen.
Je nach dem wie oft du sie nutzen möchtes.


----------



## DFG (25. Juni 2010)

Die Brille is voll porno


----------



## Reddi (27. Juni 2010)

Oha, 8 Dioptrien sind echt ne Wucht... und ich dachte mit meinen 2,5 sehe ich nichts mehr...

Ich fahre eine La Pre ONE. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob der Clip für solche Stärken konzipiert ist wie du brauchst, aber sie beschlägt normalerweise nicht und die Gläser tönen nicht zu stark. Also bei Dämmerung kann man mit den grauen Gläsern noch durch den Wald fahren. 
Übrigens wegen der richtigen Brille für Pausen: einfach die Sonnenbrille aufbehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Yeti (3. Juli 2010)

Vllt auch ne Alternative?

http://fransoo-mx.de/pro-vue_mx_brillen.htm


----------



## MEGATEC (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem diese Brille hier zugelegt :
*SMITH INTERLOCK *
Ist bei ebay USA zu bekommen für einen guten Kurs oder bei Amazon :
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00178648Q?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=idealocom"]Smith Sonnenbrille, Interlock 01: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Schau Dir mal das Video bei Amazon an.










Die schnellwechsel Mechanik der Brille ist einfach nur genial. 
Jedem Optiker dem ich sie gezeigt habe, ist fast der Unterkiefer auf den Tresen gekracht...

Leider weis ich nicht ob bei Deiner starken Diptrinzahl eine verglasung mit den stark gewölbten Gläsern möglich ist.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Juli 2010)

Iss ja geil! Und der Mechanismus funzt einwandfrei?

Ach ja, dein Amazon-Link geht nimmer. Nimm mal den hier: 
--> [ame="http://www.amazon.de/SMITH-2413201ES58W4-Smith-Sonnenbrille-Interlock/dp/B00178648Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1278281239&sr=8-4"]Smith Sonnenbrille, Interlock 01: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

--> http://www.smithinterlock.com


----------



## pefro (5. Juli 2010)

Welchen Vorteil bietet denn dieses Interlock System bzgl. Korrekturgläsern? Kann der Optiker dafür die Brillengläser leichter fertigen, oder gehts nur um die Möglichkeit, verschiedenen Farben zu benutzen?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Piter (18. Juli 2010)

Ich schließe mich mal der Diskussion an - mein Sohn hat 7 diopt und wir sind auf der Suche nach einer Sport (Bike und Basketball ) und zusätzlich einer Sonnenbrille . Hat jemand Erfahrungen von Euch mit verfügbaren Gestellen die auch nich zu groß sind für einen 12jährigen.Das grösste Problem war bei den bisherigen Gestellen meistens das Anpassung der Gläser an das Gestell.Für jede Art von Tips bin Euch dankbar.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2010)

ich war auch jahrelang auf der suche nach einer gescheiten brille. vorallem fürs biken. jetzt kam noch die anforderung dazu, das diese auch zum laufen tauglich sein soll. dazu brauch ich auch eine die ich beim schiessen tragen kann und die etwas aushält (bund).

gelandet bin ich bei der REVISION SAWFLY. eigentlich eine splitterschutzbrille. sie hält zudem aus 5 m den beschuss mit schrot aus. sie ist sehr kratzfest und man ist rundum geschützt. dazu wird die brille mit einem gummiband im genick siche rgehalten. die brille wiegt ganze 26g.

der korrektoreinsatz (rx-carrier) wird hinter die scheibe geklippt. ich hab auch lange wimpern und da stösst nichts an!

nach 15km damit laufen udn 40km biken: GEILSTER SCHEISS EVER! kein beschlagen. die brille ist ringsum dicht. da zieht kein wind mehr rein und nichts. einwandfrei.

die brille kostet in deutschland zwischen 30 (ebay) und 85 euro ( fachhandel, set mit wechselgläsern in klar und orange)

der carrier kostet um die 19 euro. was die korrekturgläser angeht: keine ahnung da es über den bund lief. 






rx carrier. geht bis +/- 11 dioptrien.







mein fazit: gleich was gescheites kaufen.


----------



## MEGATEC (19. Juli 2010)

pefro schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil bietet denn dieses Interlock System bzgl. Korrekturgläsern? Kann der Optiker dafür die Brillengläser leichter fertigen, oder gehts nur um die Möglichkeit, verschiedenen Farben zu benutzen?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Hi, also :

die Mechanik funzt einwandfrei !

Vorteile der Interlock liegen auf der Hand :
- jeder Optiker kann die Gläser anfertigen
- die einzelnen Glasfarben sind im nu gewechselt und den Lichtverhältnissen angepasst ( morgens mit getönten Gläsern losfahren und am Abend auf klare Gläser wechseln ohne zweite Brille mitschleppen zu müßen )
- im Brillenetui sind Halterungen für 4 Paar Gläser
- das lästige Beschlagen von Zwischengläsern wie bei anderen Brillen findet nicht mehr statt
- die Optik ist die einer normalen Sportbrille und man sieht nicht aus wie ein Frosch wie bei den Brillen mit Korrektureinsätzen 


Ich nutze die Brille zwischenzeitlich für alle Sorten von Sport :
grau getönte + gelbe Gläser zum Biken + Bersteigen
gelbe zum Boarden
schwarze zum Wassersport

Und wenn ich nach dem Sport mit meinen Leuten Abends in der Dunkelheit oder in ner Berghütte noch bei nem kühlen Blonden zusammensitz, dann mach ich klare Gläser rein und seh wieder was und nicht wie früher mit Sonnenbrille und halbem Blindflug und zudem mit ner stylischen Brille die nicht rüberkommt wie ein Kassengestell.


----------



## MTBAlex (20. Juli 2010)

@kroiterfee Wie lange dauert es wenn man das Glas bei der Sawfly wechseln will. Geht das einfach oder muss man rumfuddeln?


----------



## Rabentofix (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Danke für die Tips.
Habe mir eine Rodenstock Proact 3176 gekauft.
Sitzt super.
Na ja.... der Preis.
Aber... Sicherheit ist ja auch ein Gewinn.
Gruss
Rabentofix


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juli 2010)

MTBAlex schrieb:


> @kroiterfee Wie lange dauert es wenn man das Glas bei der Sawfly wechseln will. Geht das einfach oder muss man rumfuddeln?



das glas steckt im rahmen drin. glas raus + carrier raus: ca 15 sekunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Steelman (2. August 2010)

hy hat jemand erfahrung mit den sportbrillen von my-spexx
diese hier
habe sie mal geordert zum testen mit korrekturgläsern in ca.+3,25


----------



## thaz (4. August 2010)

der Steelman schrieb:


> hy hat jemand erfahrung mit den sportbrillen von my-spexx
> diese hier
> habe sie mal geordert zum testen mit korrekturgläsern in ca.+3,25



Sieht erstmal ganz ordentlich aus, vor allem der Preis. Clip wirkt allerdings recht massiv. 

Berichte unbedingt mal, für 50 + Versand kann man ja fast nix falsch machen.


----------



## CP64 (5. August 2010)

Habe mich auch ein halbes Jahr damit rumgeschlagen und bin von Pontius zu Pilatus gerannt. Mit -4,5 und -5.5 Dioptrien  gab's da schon Probleme.

Diverseste Vorschläge hatten einen Grundpreis zwischen 400 und 500 Euro (ohne Wechselgläser, die wären ja noch dazu gekommen, falls man nicht auf photochromatische umsteigt) mit der Aussicht bei jedem grösseren Dioptrienwechsel (+/- 0,5 spätestens) dies alles nochmal investieren zu dürfen , da das Gestell im Verhältnis zu den Gläsern 'nichts' kostet. Das ändert sich bei mir so alle 2 bis 3 Jahre.

Da ich keine Gelddruckmaschine im Keller habe: Was tun? 

Bin letztendlich auf ein BBB Vorjahresmodell mit Insert gekommen. Brille + Etui + 3 Wechselgläser + Insert: ca. 25 Euro und dazu beim Optiker meines Vertrauens Gläser für's Insert machen lassen. Die gibt's in Kunststoff ab 20 Euro pro Glas.  Habe meine gehärtet, höheren Brechungsindex und entspiegelt genommen (45 Euro pro Glas).

Ist das die perfekte Lösung? Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber bezahlbar und nach 3 Monaten Nutzung muss ich sagen: Funktioniert einwandfrei. 

ACHTUNG: Unbedingt das Gestell ausprobieren. Nichts nervt mehr als Rutschen, Drücken und 'Anstossen'. Das ist völlig preisunabhängig und selbst beim gleichen Hersteller fallen die verschiedenen Modelle sehr unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## McBike (6. August 2010)

Also ich fahre schon seit Jahren mit Linsen, verfolge die Threads aber immer aus Neugier mit.
Letztes Jahr hab ich beim Optiker des Vertrauens eine normale Sportbrille mit Curve (ähnlich der Interlock Whisper verglasen lassen für meine Tochter ~ -3 Diopt. das hat 90 EUR für beide Gläser gekostet.Kann Sie zum Ski fahren , Strand, Radeln anziehen keine Probleme.

Für Touren bin ich am überlegen mit auch eine Brille zuzulegen, da tendiere ich im Moment zu der Smith Whistler, denke die werde ich mal als Sonnenbrille bestellen und beim Optiker fragen wg. 2 Paar Gläsern. Die wäre für viele Fälle perfekt.

Klip in hab ich für ne Adidas im Keller liegen, 1 mal angezogen:
- Wimpern immer angestossen
- sofort beschlagen
ist für mich vom Tragekomfort nix


----------



## Atrox (9. August 2010)

ich verwende seit jahren die evil eye mit clip bei allen dingen, die man in der sonne macht (bikwn, laufen, kicken, autofahren) und bei mir ist noch nie was beschlagen. gläserwechsel geht ohne probleme. hatte anfangs auch probleme wegen den wimpern, hab mich aber schnell dran gewöhnt und jetzt merk ichs nicht mal mehr.

ich bin zufrieden mit dem teil und werds wohl noch sehr lange behalten


----------



## luckyslevin (11. August 2010)

Moin!



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Brille zwischenzeitlich für alle Sorten von Sport :
> grau getönte + gelbe Gläser zum Biken + Bersteigen
> gelbe zum Boarden
> schwarze zum Wassersport



Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe hast du 4x Gläser vom Optiker anfertigen lassen? 
Ich meine... das wäre natürlich die Königslösung - jedoch ein wenig teuer, sollte sich die Sehstärke mal ändern.

Slevin


----------



## MEGATEC (11. August 2010)

luckyslevin schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 waren es - Sonderangebot von PRO OPTIK genutzt = 250,- Euro für alle zusammen 

Und klar ist das ein teure Lösung bei Leuten bei denen sich noch die Sehstärke von Jahr zu Jahr ändert - dä würde ich auch zu einer Clip Lösung raten.
Bei mir mache ich mir da aber keine großen Sorgen, meine Sehstärke hat sich in den letzten 12 Jahren gerademal um 0,25 beim rechten Auge geändert..


----------



## BariSardo (13. August 2010)

Rabentofix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auch schon im Forum gewühlt.
> Ich benötige eine Sportbrille für das Radfahren und Laufen.
> Ich bin stark kurzsichtig - so um die 8 Dioptrien und habe lange Wimpern und schwitze.
> ...


 
Hi, habe selber jahrelang mit dem Thema gekämpft.

Was Du m.E. als erstes brauchst ist ein guter Otiker der sich zu dem Thema spezialisiert hat. Habe da die gesamte Bandbreite erlebt.

Bin dann letzlich bei einem Optiker in Bielefeld (Sportbrille Heymer) zufrieden gestellt worden. Macht ca. 50 % seines Umsatzes mit Sportbrillen (Radfahren, Schwimmen, Ballsportarten usw.).
http://www.sport-brille.de/

Wir haben uns dann zu einer Sportbrille von Addidas entschieden (die Brillen kommen aber aus dem Haus Silhouette - was sicherlich eien Vorteil ist). Mit angepaßer Dioptrienzahl und Selbsttöung. War mir wichtig, da ich auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre und morgens bzw. in der dunklen Jahreszeit keine Tönung benötige.
http://www.adidas.com/Eyewear/content/products/10203/adivista-L
Das Modell wird zwar von Addidas für Golfsport beworben, hat aber letzlich nicht zu sagen. 

Das Ganze ist zwar nicht billig, irgendwann war ich aber die Suche leid und ständig eine sep. Brille mitführen hatte ich auch keine Lust. 

Habe bei meiner Suche auch eine gute Optikerin in Dortmund ausfindig gemacht, die zum Thema Sportbrille kompetent ist.

Bei Fragen bitte melden.


----------



## Rabentofix (22. August 2010)

Hi Barisardo,
alles klar - Danke.
Brille im Juli gekauft.
Hier meine Antwort vom 22.7.2010:


> *AW: Brille mit Korrekturgläsern - Aktuell*                                                                                             Hi,
> Danke für die Tips.
> Habe mir eine Rodenstock Proact 3176 gekauft.
> Sitzt super.
> ...



Gruss
Rabentofix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (23. August 2010)

Atrox schrieb:


> ich verwende seit jahren die evil eye mit clip bei allen dingen, die man in der sonne macht (bikwn, laufen, kicken, autofahren) und bei mir ist noch nie was beschlagen. gläserwechsel geht ohne probleme. hatte anfangs auch probleme wegen den wimpern, hab mich aber schnell dran gewöhnt und jetzt merk ichs nicht mal mehr.
> 
> ich bin zufrieden mit dem teil und werds wohl noch sehr lange behalten


 
Hatte auch immer Probleme mit den Wimpern und meiner Adidas Evil Eye samt Clip. Aber siehe da, nach einem Unfallschaden hab ich einfach das größere Gestell gewählt und schon war es vorbei. Auch von mir ein  für die Evil Eye.


----------



## der Steelman (23. August 2010)

hy
meine my -spexx brille ist am we gekommen also erstmal alles in ordnung nur eins ist zu bemängeln die gläser zwecks biegung da müssen wohl gläser rein die mehr für gebogene gestelle sind 
da ich probleme habe mit der sicht die ist etwas verwirrend 
was meint ihr geht das mit anderen gläsern


----------



## MEGATEC (24. August 2010)

der Steelman schrieb:


> hy
> meine my -spexx brille ist am we gekommen also erstmal alles in ordnung nur eins ist zu bemängeln die gläser zwecks biegung da müssen wohl gläser rein die mehr für gebogene gestelle sind
> da ich probleme habe mit der sicht die ist etwas verwirrend
> was meint ihr geht das mit anderen gläsern



Nun ist klar warum die Brille so billig ist !

Du berücksichtigen bei der starken Krümmung der Gläser ganz offensichtlich nicht den Augenwinkel der passen muß von Auge zu Glas wie es scheint.
Durch die extreme Schrägstellung stimmt eben dieser Winkel nicht und es kommt zu Verzerungen, bzw. "Lupeneffekten" 
Ich hatte mal ähnliche Probleme mit einer FIELMAN Billig Sonnenbrille : da hab ich nach 20min tragen voll Kopfschmerzen und Schwindelgefühle bekommen.

Hinterher hat sich dann rausgestellt das eben besagter Winkel nicht stimmt, weil die Brille einen größere Krümmung hatte als mit herkömlichen Glasgläsern ausgeglichen werden kann - fast identisch wie bei Deiner !!
Dann wurden gewölbte Kunststoffgläser eingepasst ( auf Kulanz !! ) die den Winkel erreichten und das Problem war gelöst..


----------



## der Steelman (24. August 2010)

werde mich mal an meinen optiker des vertrauens wenden mal sehen was das kostet


----------



## der Steelman (24. August 2010)

so war mal bei meinen optiker
performer gläser ab 145euronen ohne zusatz (kratz usw.)
also werde ich mir eine anfertigen lassen uvex/rodenstock da bin ich dann bei ca.250,-
war nen versuch wert kann ja umtauschen


----------



## MEGATEC (25. August 2010)

Ich war heute bei PROPTIK und habe meine OAKLEY zum verglasen gegeben : die haben ein Sonderangebot von 80,-  für beide Kunststoff Gläser mit starker Wölbung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. September 2010)

ich habe jetzt 7 Jahre lang eine Briko Sprinter gefahren, mit zwei Gestellen und 6 Wechselgläsern + Klip ... war eigentlich immer super, nur sind jetzt die wichtigsten Gläser leider durch. Sie sind ziemlich verkratzt und die Beschichtung löst sich ab.
Nun geht die Such wieder von vorne los ...

Die Adidasler sitzen mir zu knapp vor dem Gesicht, die Winpern wischen mir immer über die Gläser. 

Werd jetzt mal einige der Ideen hier aufgreifen und testen ... mal sehen, was dabei rumkommt ...


----------



## GatuRatz (11. September 2010)

Hallos,

ich habe mir auf der Bike-Expo eine Brille gekauft, allerdings ohne die Einsätze, da ich auf fahrradfahrrelevante Entfernungen gut sehe.

http://www.red-rock-eyewear.de/

Mit Sehstärkeneinsatz hätte sie nach meiner Erinnerung ca. 70 Euro gekostet, ich kann aber nichts zu den Einsätzen sagen, da ich sie wiegesagt nicht habe. 
Wenn ich im Thread weiter oben so lese,was sowas übrlicherweise kostet dann ist das sicherlich günstig.

Die Brille selber finde ich soweit ok, ich trage sie allerdings nicht zum Mountainbiken, sondern ich fahre ganz normal Fahrrad damit.

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## Makke (11. September 2010)

die Webseite von denen errinnert mich an die Anfänge der privaten HPs ... 
überzeugt mich nicht ganz ... zumal hier auch wieder das Problem mit der anlaufenden Sehstärkeneinheit besteht ...


----------



## GatuRatz (11. September 2010)

Ja, die Webseite schaut nicht so toll aus...

Die Brille (ohne die Einsätze) ist ok, ziemlich leicht und sie drückt nicht und beschlägt kaum. Außerdem schaut sie ziemlich "normal" aus. Also man schaut damit nicht aus wie ein Alien oder sowas ;-)
Ich hab eine ziemlich dunkle genommen, ich überleg mir, ob ich noch was helleres nimm, für den Winter und für die Dämmerung.

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## Makke (11. September 2010)

im Moment tendiere ich zur Adidas ... nur der Preis mit zwei Gläsern in meiner Stärke, hindert mich am Kauf.


----------



## Pfalzgott (16. September 2010)

Rabentofix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auch schon im Forum gewühlt.
> Ich benötige eine Sportbrille für das Radfahren und Laufen.
> Ich bin stark kurzsichtig - so um die 8 Dioptrien und habe lange Wimpern und schwitze.
> ...



Sers Rabentofix!

Gugg dir meinen Thread mal an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285022&page=2

Ich hab die Brille immer noch im Einsatz, habe nur mittlerweile ein neues Gestell bekommen.
Diese Adapter sollten auch mit 8 Dioptrin noch verglasbar sein.
Schau doch mal bei deiner Fielmann Filliale vorbei, die haben sicher noch so nen Teil!

Gruß
Der Pfalzgott


----------



## Blue Thunder (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

falls ihr Probleme mit beschlagende Gläsern habt, probiert doch mal das hier aus Seac Sub Maskenklar.

Hilft bei uns Tauchern 100%ig


----------



## Sardic (17. September 2010)

Die neuen Modelel von Swiss Eye sind sehr gut,hatte gestern den Neuen Katalog in der Hand,nicht so teuer und einfach. Zb die Outbreak gibt es als Louzone Version( Also mit Korrecktur Gläser).


----------

